# ~>}My Discus tank>



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

got 4 of them but one isn't doing too well..he doesn't want to eat...the price i payed :-? for these guys...hmmn..but its worth it beacuse they are so amazing..the colours are like wow!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

They're beautiful! What color type are they are? Are they hard to keep?


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

well Jayy i dont know for sure but i think they are mixed..clown colour discus and maybe the orange colour dragon. I live in a warmer climate here so i dont need heaters and stuff like that..so its pretty easy for me so far..


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I am so jealous! I've wanted discus for years, but I don't have a big enough tank...or parental permission.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I love discus, but they require soft water, and I have very hard water here in Fresno.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

bettaboyshiva said:


> well Jayy i dont know for sure but i think they are mixed..clown colour discus and maybe the orange colour dragon. I live in a warmer climate here so i dont need heaters and stuff like that..so its pretty easy for me so far..


Ok, thanks I live in Florida,soo I wouldn't have to move the dial that much.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Jayy said:


> Ok, thanks I live in Florida,soo I wouldn't have to move the dial that much.


ya me and you more or less get the same climate except you get cold weather somtimes?


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

bettaboyshiva said:


> ya me and you more or less get the same climate except you get cold weather somtimes?


Barely, sometimes me get cold fronts from the north and drop. It's warm, sunny and sometimes rainy, but barely cold. We're not called the sunshine state for nothing.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Jayy said:


> Barely, sometimes me get cold fronts from the north and drop. It's warm, sunny and sometimes rainy, but barely cold. We're not called the sunshine state for nothing.


yea nice man


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I have been keeping discus a few years ago and even now.The colours are albino peach(from what I had heard before).They are very hard to keep even my expert cousin failed to keep them for decades.If their colours are darker than usual with vertical stripes,they might be stressed(all my discus died because of this) but will soon know their environment.

Nice colours by the way mine are blue turquoise.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Neat. I want discus but I have hard they are hard to keep and expensive.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Jan 29, 2012)

Very nice! I miss not keeping Discus and I am so jealous of your tank full. Hopefully one of these days I will be in a position again to have the room for a larger tank full of plants and I will get a few more. They are such awesome looking fish!


----------

